# Cyprus here I come!!



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey!

Currently sat in Gatwick airport having just arrived from Newcastle all ready for my one-way trip to Larnaca this afternoon! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

jamesellis said:


> Hey!
> 
> Currently sat in Gatwick airport having just arrived from Newcastle all ready for my one-way trip to Larnaca this afternoon! Exciting stuff!!


Woo hoo. Lucky you. We have to wait another 9 weeks and 2 days before we get out one way flight. 

Happy dayz


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,

How do you find Cyprus? No regrets?

John


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey John

I must admit moving abroad to study was not the easiest decision I ever made and I was extremely apprehensive about maybe regretting things but having been giving the opportunity it would have been stupid to waste it - and I'm glad I didn't. I love it here so far and have met some really great people here as students from all over from the Middle East and mainland Europe to as far away as southern Asia and New Zealand - it's pretty great! So no regrets thus far, felt a little homesick the first couple of days but I suppose that's normal but since I've met people it's been really good.

James


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi James,

Very happy for you! I bet you like thunder up there.. its totally different then in UK.. 

John


----------



## shelley thompson (Oct 1, 2013)

where are you studying in cyrpus. we have a 17 year son and need to know if it would be a mistake to transfer his studies to cyprus. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Everyone knows what teenagers are like!!!!!


----------

